# Mozart: Symphony 1, which he composed when he was 8 years old



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What do you think of the first symphony of Mozart (see the poll)? He composed it when he was 8 years old.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I am a fan of the second movement.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

stuff I actually listen to, with some frequency:
K.35




K.22


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Isn't it quite likely that his father Leopold helped young Wolfgang with the composition? Not to take anything away from the 8 year old, of course.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I like it, wish I had the same inspiration on that age, or any age fore that matter .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> stuff I actually listen to, with some frequency:
> K.35


Very good, but it's not KV 35. It's the last movement of KV 32.








> K.22


The first movement is very good.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Gallus said:


> Isn't it quite likely that his father Leopold helped young Wolfgang with the composition? Not to take anything away from the 8 year old, of course.


Do you think that the style of this symphony looks more like the one of Leopold, or more like the one of the adult Mozart? To know how much did the father helped him you should give a reply to this question.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

ORigel said:


> I am a fan of the second movement.


The best one for me is the first, although it should be shorter according to me.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> Very good, but it's not KV 35. It's the last movement of KV 32.


Sorry, my bad.



HansZimmer said:


> the style of this symphony looks more like the one of Leopold,


Maybe. Or there could be some traces of Christian Bach because Mozart was studying with him around the time.
Speaking of similarities, I do think the idiomatic similarity between the 5th symphony (the slow movement) and the Salzburg Haydn's 26th (which was composed later) is quite apparent; it's hard to say who took from whom in this case, it might just be a "lingua franca" they shared.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For many years of my teaching career, when I worked with youngsters, I used the Mozart Symphony No. 1 to introduce the students to Wolfgang Amadeus, usually playing the work for the class on Mozart's birthday, when that was possible. It is remarkable music to have come from an eight-year-old, considering what level of work one generally gets from students of that age.
What remains remarkable as well is that it is listed with a Köchel number of 16, meaning there are 15 prior works. I would think that had I written sixteen pieces of music, I should be able to expect that 16th one to have _some_ admirable levels of quality. I gave a "Good" vote to the symphony; it's not Mozart's _best_ symphony, but it _is_ the _first_ of his best ones.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

The 1st is the only Mozart symphony before number 25 that I listen to. My playlist of Mozart Symphonies goes 1, 25, 28, 29, 31, 35, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41. So, yes I think very highly of it, primarily because of the composer's age when he wrote it.


----------

